# Transxpress Ltd (UK)



## socratisv (Mar 6, 2009)

Transxpress Ltd (UK) http://www.transxpress.co.uk 
PM: Patrick Haverty
New Broad Street House, 35, New Broad Street 
London EC2M 1NH
Tél: +44 845 1227053
Fax:	+44 845 2807771

Σήμερα έλαβα επιτέλους τα χρήματά μου για μια νομική μετάφραση, ύστερα από αρνητικό σχόλιο που άφησα στο ΠροΖ όταν μου γνωστοποιήθηκε ότι" λόγω της υπάρχουσας οικονομικής κρίσης, δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα χρήματα για την πληρωμή των μεταφραστών" . Η πληρωμή έπρεπε να είχε γίνει στις 31/01/09. 
Το γραφείο αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα ρευστότητας και λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης πρόκειται, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του PM, να προβεί σε παύση εργασιών έως τα τέλη Μαρτίου.

S. Vavilis


----------

